# EPO Information Please!!



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone here an Environmental Police Officer or know one who is? Im just curious about the job. The good, bad and the ugly, pay, how hard is it to become one, college, etc etc

ANY info on this would be grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

There are a few. From what I hear, it is probably the hardest agency to get on in the state, they hardly ever hire, and you need to know a lot about nature and the outdoors - and that's just what I've heard on here.


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

I would imagine since its sort of a different ball park and special field unlike your local town cop that it would be a bit more difficult to get hired. I'd really like to try to become one at some point. I just dont hear too much of anything on EPO's. My father works with one and am going to try to talk to him as well.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

took the test many years ago.............

_*what part is the "gun whale' on a boat ?*_

_*what is the warmest part of an ice covered pond ?*_

_*what are the migratory habits of the Atlantic Sea Bass ?*_

etc, etc, etc.

the part about having a 2 yr degree in biology is no joke.

crazy,f'n test !

met a couple EPO's, good guys. looks like a great job for the "outdoors" type.

pay was lower than other state LE departments ( if i remember right )


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

HUMMMMM, should I bite?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> took the test many years ago.............
> 
> _*what part is the "gun whale' on a boat ?*_
> 
> ...


Why lower I wonder? Yeah I am the outdoors type. Sounds like a fun job, and Id except nothing less then those sample questions and a 2 year degree at least in science or taking alot of science classes.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its amazing what 2 seconds of performing a google search will yield:

Massachusetts Environmental Police


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

Been to that a million times.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kneecap, your fishing over at NES also. What's up? Call the EPO radio room 1 800 632 8075 ask to speak to the district officer in your area. If your legit I'm sure the officer will be happy to answer any and all "Q"s. If not, they have you on a recorded line.


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

They just end up sending requirements on how to be one, but I wanted to know anyone heres personal experiences, or if there was any on here. The stuff they send is very vague.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You didn't read my post. You're not going to get any info from any LEO if you're not up front and honest. When you ask for infomation and get it, then make excuses for not approaching it from the angle given, you smell of a hidden agenda. ie media, snotnose doing a thesis, looking for dirt. What's up kneecap?


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

Well the thing is, other then the hotline number, I dont want to be a pain and call/email like crazy the EP and bother them. They are busy enough and I am sure get tons of inquires about this allt he time. I did send an email but what I got back it was vague, so I decided to find out from others who may have previous experiences being an EPO. If they dont certainly mind me asking them questions, doing a ride along or getting in touch with them by phone then now knowing that, perhaps I will call and take it more serious to that level. I am just someone who is interested in the field. I wouldn't waste time secretly finding out info thats just on getting a job to then go report back to the ridiculous media and am in no way using this write some paper. Thats just silly. I appreciate your input Tuna. It says your an EPO.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> Thats just silly. I appreciate your input Tuna. It says your an *EPO*.


He might be an E.P.O. What are you, E.D.P.?

You are trolling, that is all.


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

Trolling only applies to one who is actually trying to cause trouble, and many other things worse then what I am asking. If I could go back then and ask and handle this differently, tell me. I dont want any trouble, just wanted some input, but I can see I wont get any. Thanks anyways.


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

I dont know how I am man. What did I do? I'd reallllly like to know.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

kneecapper said:


> I dont know how I am man. What did I do? I'd reallllly like to know.


Guy. Quit while your ahead and you haven't completely gotten destroyed. You asked your question and they gave you the best answers they could. use the advice or don't that's up to you. but the longer you go on the worse it is for you. that's the honest truth.


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, you have to start somewhere man. Sorry I didnt work my way up the ladder. Its a forum, get over it. Seems like you have nothing better to do then hunt trolls, is that your night job? What happend to just good old conversation on a forum?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Gotta love these people who believe they want to get on the job, but can't take a little verbal abuse on a message board.

kneecapper....what kind of a name is that? Are you in the mafia?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kneecapper said:


> Well, you have to start somewhere man. Sorry I didnt work my way up the ladder. Its a forum, get over it. Seems like you have nothing better to do then hunt trolls, is that your night job? What happend to just good old conversation on a forum?


My night job is the job YOU are having wet dreams about. My day job is taking care of my kids while my wife is at work on her day job that YOU are having wet dreams about.

Get the picture?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Kneecapper,*
*If you really want to meet an EPO in the field to ask questions, I suggest you do the following;*
*1) Dress up in a bear suit.*
*2) Run around in said bear suit in a local campground, scaring people in tents.*
*3) When EPO shows up, charge at him as fast as you can.*
*Problem solved, and questions...... possibly answered. *


----------



## kneecapper (Oct 27, 2010)

wow


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude, you need to lighten up. No one is going to spend an hour typing out all the ins and outs of an LE agency because you're too lazy to ask specific questions or consult other sources. You've been given all the tools you need to proceed; no one is gonna spoonfeed this shit to you.

If you think the previous posts were worthy of a "Wow...", you haven't seen how bad it can get.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

wow


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Whip it Out* *W**ednsday*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcH-3d-BZn4"]YouTube - Ben Stein - Clear Eyes commercial[/nomedia]


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

> Anyone here an Environmental Police Officer or know one who is? Im just curious about the job. The good, bad and the ugly, pay, how hard is it to become one, college, etc etc
> 
> ANY info on this would be grateful.
> 
> Thanks!


The Good: Trucks, Boats, Dirtbikes, Jetskiis, Moose, Bear, Tuna, Whales, The Woods, The Ocean, Roostin the CRF450 through a series of bank turns on the backside of Myles Standish State Forest, Running 45 knots in a 31 foot safeboat with 600hp on the back through 6-8 seas, and that was just last week.

The Bad: "being asked by old lady at cumby's why we need a gun to check smoke stacks", and being the red headed step child of the state budget.

The Ugly: N/A

The pay: If thats your motivating factor then go be an investment banker...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"Cry havoc and let slip the dogs of war!"


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Kid, this is good natured ribbing you're receiving (at least for us). Let this be your first lesson in police work, how to take a punch (or twenty) and roll with it. Otherwise, you ain't lasting in police work long.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Boats said:


> The Good: Trucks, Boats, Dirtbikes, Jetskiis, Moose, Bear, Tuna, Whales, The Woods, The Ocean, Roostin the CRF450 through a series of bank turns on the backside of Myles Standish State Forest, Running 45 knots in a 31 foot safeboat with 600hp on the back through 6-8 seas, and that was just last week.
> 
> The Bad: "being asked by old lady at cumby's why we need a gun to check smoke stacks", and being the red headed step child of the state budget.
> 
> ...


I fixed it for you


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Boats, you finally "thanked" someone. Glad those Charm school classes are working.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

How is that bad case of StewFlu? All better as of Sunday, I hope....


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Boats said:


> ... Roostin the CRF450 through a series of bank turns on the backside of Myles Standish State Forest ...


Did EPO "Bill" know you guys were conducting such craziness in his AO...?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Boats said:


> How is that bad case of StewFlu? All better as of Sunday, I hope....


I was lucky I got away from the source of infection 2 years ago. 2 others got it bad but the meds came through just in time.


----------

